# BMW brand coolant pre-dilluted or not?



## BMWCrawfish (Jan 9, 2016)

My wife bought a gallon of BMW brand coolant from the dealer this afternoon but forgot to ask them whether we need to add water to the coolant to dilute it. Then I called the dealer's parts department and was told that we SHOULD NOT add water to the coolant. When I tried to add the coolant to my car, I found the instruction on the label says it needs to be diluted 50/50 with water. Now I'm totally confused. Should I trust the guy from the dealer (he may nor may not be the services team) or follow the instruction of the product itself? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

50/50 coolant and water is correct. Use distilled water.


----------



## jerrydebi (Dec 29, 2008)

Ditto. Just flushed and filled my Cooper S. You DO have to dilute it. And use distilled water as recommended above.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Dilute with distilled water for best results.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Unless it's already diluted.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Diluted


----------



## SilberVogel (Aug 1, 2014)

As mentioned, the BMW blue coolant needs to be diluted with distilled water. Trust the instructions on the product itself (and everyone here), not the guy who picked up the phone.








_*4.* For the best year-round protection and performance, mix one part BMW Antifreeze with one part water. This 50/50 mixture provides corrosion and freezing protection down to -34°F (-37°C). During winters in extremely cold areas, the mixture can be increased to a ratio of 60% antifreeze/40% water, which provides freezing protection down to -62°F (-52°C). Do not exceed an antifreeze percentage of 60%._​


----------



## BMWCrawfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for you guys reply! I already took the advice and diluted 50/50 with distilled water.


----------



## romeshaylo2 (8 mo ago)

What’s the best distilled water to flush bmw


----------

